# Time to Move



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I am hoping more people will move away from AquariumPros and advertise in GTAaquaria. I just understand you have to pay to advertise in aqpros otherwise your advert will have some kind of limits. I am sure many people are fed up with the rules in aquariumpros, all the police kind of control is just too much. But I cannot understand why you guys still support this website.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah, they're pretty intense over there with all the rules, but I'm starting to meet a few good guys & gals over there. I think the difference is that GTAA is non-profit and AP is a for-profit business. Different rules apply.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

I only go there for 2 reasons: 

1) the latest shipment lists from different stores

2) the classified ads of other hobbyists.

It's the same 2 reasons for most of the reefing people I've met. For canadian reef content, I prefer canreef. You'll find a high dislike of ap there too. Aj has some serious mental issues it's obviousness is quite humorous if you think about it.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Gtaa will always have a hard time with gaining more reefers since it did start out as a strict FW planted tank forum. 

I am always happy to see SW peeps here! Especially the awesome keepers we get.. O_O

It's too bad some sites are the way the are :/ but 5o has a good point, that's for sure.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Honestly that little guy J or whatever have more issues than anyone and I dont undesrtand how people put up with him. One day he will be left alone and he would have not one to bother and make it feel big..
On the other side GTAA is fantastic with tons of good people willing to help and with good sense of humor...What else can you ask for....maybe we would need more people to advertise here even if we have to apport some $$$ I would be the first one to do it..
Gtaa rockssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## endlessblue (Oct 21, 2011)

I couldn't hate AP more I can't do anything without getting banned. And I can't contact anyone to resolve it, really I wish I could meet that AJ guy and tell him to his face what joke his site is.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

From what I understand the AJ guy lives in Hawaii and not in Canada, today, I do not know how correct is the information.


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

loonie said:


> I am hoping more people will move away from AquariumPros and advertise in GTAaquaria. I just understand you have to pay to advertise in aqpros otherwise your advert will have some kind of limits. I am sure many people are fed up with the rules in aquariumpros, all the police kind of control is just too much. But I cannot understand why you guys still support this website.


I had to submit a DNA sample before my account was approved...


----------



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes I just got my second infraction on AP. Its both irritating yet funny at the same time. And I USED to be a Super Moderator there. I spend more time here and of course on my own saltwater forum now. I also visit RC and I'm liking 3reef as well.


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

The funniest part of AJ/AP is the tank spec signature and how anal they are about updating it, meanwhile AJ's tank specs are for a tank he owned for 2 months about 8 years ago.


----------

